# Please help to identify what are these chichlids



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Sorry for the flash, Could you please help to identify what are these chichlids ? and some advice on how to care them ? I believe this could be either blue peacock or blue zebra. The one on the right is bit aggressive and always chase the other one on the left.

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One on the right is Scianeochromis fryeri, on the left Placidochromis phenochilus.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How to care for them?

What are the dimensions of your tank and what other species are in the tank with them?

You can find information about how to set up a tank for Lake Malawi cichlids in the Cichlid-forum Library.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi All,

Thanks for your reply. My tank is 30 gallon, I know it is small, I will move it to bigger one after few months. Thanks again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will also want more fish after you get your larger tank because as you have noticed, it is hard to manage aggression with only 2 Lake Malawi cichlids in the tank. Have a divider handy for those two if they will be in a 30G for months.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> You will also want more fish after you get your larger tank because as you have noticed, it is hard to manage aggression with only 2 Lake Malawi cichlids in the tank. Have a divider handy for those two if they will be in a 30G for months.


There are more than two in the tank, you can see a Yellow Lab in the top right of the picture... but in full agreement with you, that the tank is wholly inappropriate for these fish before long.

------------------------------

What sized tank is looking to be purchased? In dimensions?


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

As you said, the electric blue is always harrassing the whitelips but for now it doesn't harm the yellow lab. May be after 6 months I will move to 55 gallon tank. Meanwhile if the agression grows, then I have to return one of the blues to the store. The current tank dimensions are 30 length 15 front to back 15 height.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Desigan said:


> As you said, the electric blue is always harrassing the whitelips but for now it doesn't harm the yellow lab. May be after 6 months I will move to 55 gallon tank. Meanwhile if the agression grows, then I have to return one of the blues to the store. The current tank dimensions are 30 length 15 front to back 15 height.


A 55 gallon won't suffice for either of the blue fish either.


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks all for your reply and help me to identify the fish and advice.


----------

